# Rahmengröße S oder M



## neomay (10. Mai 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich bin würde mir gerne ein Nerve XC 9 kaufen.
Bin jetzt mit der Rahmengrösse leider nicht sicher.
Auf der Canyon site wird mir ein Rahmen mit der Größe M bei einer Größe 182 Schrittlänge 82 empfohlen.
Hab aber gehört für Wendigekeit/Sportlichkeit wäre es besser eine nummer kleiner zu nehmen.
Was würdet Ihr mir empfehlen?
Würde bei mir auch ein S Rahmen gehen?

Vielen Dank & Grüsse
Heiko


----------



## ActionBarbie (10. Mai 2011)

Also das Nerve ist ja eher ein Tourenfully, was hast du denn damit vor? Ich bin 175 cm und habe die selbe Schrittlänge wie Du (kann das sein?)
und fahre M! Das passt perfekt, ist noch wendig das ich auch enge Kehren fahren könnte, wenn ich es denn könnte 

Wenn Du auch längere Touren fährst, aufjedenfall das M! Mein Sohn hat ein S und da ist das mit dem Sattelüberstand wenn ich das fahre nicht so toll... und eigentlich unbequem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (10. Mai 2011)

M


----------



## neomay (10. Mai 2011)

Danke, für die AWs.
Ja die Maße müssten stimmen, hab meine Schrittlänge gestern erst gemessen.

Also Hauptsächlich werde ich schon Touren fahren.
Aber Hin und Wieder auch kleine Trails bergab.


----------



## ActionBarbie (10. Mai 2011)

neomay schrieb:


> Danke, für die AWs.
> Ja die Maße müssten stimmen, hab meine Schrittlänge gestern erst gemessen.
> 
> Also Hauptsächlich werde ich schon Touren fahren.
> Aber Hin und Wieder auch kleine Trails bergab.



Vergiß das S, Du willst doch kein "Kinderrad"


----------



## neomay (10. Mai 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Vergiß das S, Du willst doch kein "Kinderrad"


 
Danke  werd mir dann ein M holen.


----------



## rasmatze (10. Mai 2011)

was sagt ihr bei ner größe von 169 und schrittlänge 78? Im pps zeigt es mir ein s an. Fahre im moment einen 48 er Rahmen, wenn ich beide rahmen vergleiche ist der s vom radstand uns so um gutes stück kürzer für was würdet ihr euch entscheiden?

viele grüße


----------



## Trialbiker82 (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo! 
Ich hol mal den Thread nach oben

Ich würd mir sehr gern das Nerve XC 8 kaufen aber da gibts dieses Problem mit meinen Körper in Zusammenspiel mit dem Rahmen.

Ich bin 1,70m groß habe aber recht lange Beine und dadurch eine Schrittlänge von 81cm. Wenn ich in den Rahmengrößenrechner meine Daten eingebe kommt die Größe M, wenn ich aber die Schrittlänge auf 80cm reduzier bin ich bei der Größe S.
Also hab ich so´n Zwischenwert.
Nun habe ich mal mit einen sehr freundlichen Mitarbeiter von Canyon telefoniert und er meinte von der Körpergröße S aber von der Schrittlänge M.
Er empfahl mir dann, ich soll ich lieber M nehmen und einen 75mm Vorbau mitbestellen damit das ich wieder mehr aufrechter sitze.
Jetzt frag ich mich, hab ich dann genug Abstand zw. Oberrohr und Weichteile und macht sich ein kürzerer Vorbau nicht schlecht wenn mal steil Bergauf geht?
Ich fahr halt Touren aber mit viel Trails die technisch anstruchsvoll sein können.

Mein Cube LTD ist ein 18" und ich komm so super zurecht aber wenns Trails runter geht merk ich das ich schon Probleme mit der Wendigkeit hab.

Wie ihr seht bin ich ratlos aber ich hät sogern diesen Canyon.
Könntet ihr bitte den ein oder anderen Rat geben bzw. eure Erfahrungen mit der Rahmengröße schildern?

Vielen dank schonmal im voraus
Gruß Marcus


----------



## ActionBarbie (18. Mai 2011)

Kannst Du nicht nach Koblenz fahren und ausprobieren???

Das ist echt verzwackt... Ich selbst bin 175 cm und habe Schrittlänge 82 cm, das M passt mir ganz gut, aber Du bist 5 cm kleiner. Ich kann auch das Nerve von meinem Sohn in S ist dann halt wendiger... bei längeren Touren weiß ich aber nicht ob das so der Brüller wäre (bin aber auch 5 cm größer als Du). Deiner Beschreibung nach tendiere ich mehr zum S, weil Du auch sagst, dass Dein jetziges Bike mit 18" im Gelände etwas zu groß ist. M sind bei Canyon 18,5".


----------



## Trialbiker82 (18. Mai 2011)

Hey Actionbarbie

Naja Koblenz liegt 400km von mir entfernt. Eigentlich ist es mir zu weit aber man sollt schon mit den Popometer prüfen obs Bike passt.
Der Mitarbeiter meinte ja auch das von meiner Körpergröße eher das S besser wär aber wegen der SL halt das M.
Du bist zwar 5cm größer aber die SL ist nur 1cm länger.
Deshalb soll ja statt dem 90er Vorbau ein 75 verbaut werden damit ich wieder aufrechter sitzen kann.

Naja das mein Cube zu groß ist kann ich eigentlich nicht sagen. Man merkt halt das es um enge Kurven nicht so fluffig rum will wie ich mir das vorstelle.
Bin echt am grübbeln ob ich doch ein anderen hersteller wähle der 17" anbietet. Aber Canyon hat ein tolles P/L und ich weis dann auch das ich eine gute Quali bekomm.


----------



## ActionBarbie (18. Mai 2011)

Wie sind denn die Oberrohrlängen bei s und m im Vergleich zu deinem jetzigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (18. Mai 2011)

Das CUBE hat 583mm 
Das S 570 und das M 595 
Aber man das vergleichen kann weis ich nicht so recht da es ja sonst auch verschiedene Geometrien sind.


----------



## MrSpock (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab auch eine Frage bezügöich Rahemgröße.
Ich bin 1.90m und finde das bike interessant : http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...eeride-Hardtail-Komplettbike-2011::24094.html
Jedoch gebts das nur in 15 und 16 zoll. sind 16 zoll bei einem Freeride HT ausreichen für meine Körpergröße?

mfG Daniel


----------



## speichenquaeler (19. Mai 2011)

MrSpock schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hab auch eine Frage bezügöich Rahemgröße.
> Ich bin 1.90m und finde das bike interessant : http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...eeride-Hardtail-Komplettbike-2011::24094.html
> ...


 

Was ist das den für eine Gurke??? 16,6 kg?????????????????

Das verkaufen die alsd "premium HT"...hahahaha.

Sorry...aber bei dem Gewicht will ich mindestens 180mm Federweg...vorne und hinten!!!

Lass die Finger von....

Beste Grüße


----------



## ActionBarbie (19. Mai 2011)

Es trollt so schön in Trollingen 

(Schau mal auf Anmeldedatum und Name)


----------



## oledh2 (3. Mai 2015)

Es kommt immer aufs Bike an bei manchen fällt S größer aus und man kann da auch noch mit 1.75 fahren bei manchen passt auch bei s nur 1.65 bis 1.70

das muss man halt ausprobieren wenn du die möglichkeit hast probier es aus


----------



## merida1506 (6. Mai 2015)

rasmatze schrieb:


> was sagt ihr bei ner größe von 169 und schrittlänge 78? Im pps zeigt es mir ein s an. Fahre im moment einen 48 er Rahmen, wenn ich beide rahmen vergleiche ist der s vom radstand uns so um gutes stück kürzer für was würdet ihr euch entscheiden?
> 
> viele grüße


Definitiv S !! Bin 172 und hab ne Schrittlänge von 79, S passt perfekt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oledh2 (6. Mai 2015)

wir gesagt wenn du die möglichkeit hat es zu testen probier es aus 


ich bin 170 groß und fahre nen M Bike das passt perfekt aber ich weis nd um welches rad es sich handelt ich empfehle nen M 


Gruß


----------

